# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Ενισχυτές >  >  Ερώτηση για τρανσίστορ ενίσχυσης 2SC1971

## driverbulba

Καλησπέρα!
Βρήκα το κύκλωμα http://rf-transmitter.blogspot.com/2...s+Resources%29 που υποτίθεται ότι δίνει 6 watt έξοδο..

Ήθελα να ρωτήσω πιο θα είναι το αποτέλεσμα αν συνδέσω την έξοδο του πομπού μου (~1 watt) στη βάση του 2SC1971, και το συλλέκτη σε μια κεραία δίνοντας τάση στο συλλέκτη (+) και στον εκπομπό (-) γύρω στα 12 βόλτ χωρίς να χρησιμοποιήσω το κύκλωμα που παραθέτω πιο πάνω.

Θα λειτουργήσει η "ενίσχυση" αλλά με πάρα πολύ θόρυβο, δε θα λειτουργήσει καθόλου, ή δε θα μπορώ να συντονιστώ;

Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## driverbulba

Θα κινδυνέψει το τρανζίστορ?

----------


## gcostas

Αγαπητέ 
θα καεί το τρανζίστορ , ο υπάρχον πομπός , το τροφοδοτικό πιθανόν , αλλά η κεραία θα την γλυτώσει σίγουρα.
                                            Προσοχή
                                                Κώστας

----------


## driverbulba

Ακόμα και στα 9 βόλτ θα υπάρξει πρόβλημα?

----------


## lepouras

Νίκο γενικά δεν μπορείς απλά να βάλεις ένα τρανζιστορ στην έξοδο για να ενισχύσεις σήμα RF
αν ήταν απλό θα πέταγαν όλοι ένα με 5 ,50, 500 στην έξοδο και δεν θα βάζαν πανάκριβα λινεαρ στις εξόδους για να ανεβάσουν ισχύ.
οι γνώσις μου δεν φτάνουν να σου εξηγήσω το  γιατί, αλλά σίγουρα υπάρχουν αρκετά παιδιά να στο αναλύσουν. καλό είναι να κάνεις ένα ψάξιμο πρώτα πάνω στο θέμα σου και μετά ρωτάς τις απορίες σου.
  φιλικά Γιάννης.

----------

duomax03 (12-06-12)

----------


## driverbulba

Το πρόβλημά μου ξεκινάει από το γεγονός ότι είναι πολύ δύσκολο να συντονίσω τον πομπό μου (με μόνο 1 τρίμμερ)

Σκέφτομαι οτι με τα 5 πηνία και άλλα τόσα τριμμεράκια του ενισχυτή, ο συντονισμός θα είναι σχεδόν ανέφικτος!
Σαν "μπακάλικη" λύση σκέφτηκα το σκέτο RF τρανζίστορ, πιο πολύ από περιέργεια. Εξάλλου οι γνώσεις μου από ηλεκτρονική είναι ελάχιστες, φέτος ξεκινάω τη σχολή μου.  :Smile:

----------


## SRF

> Το πρόβλημά μου ξεκινάει από το γεγονός ότι είναι πολύ δύσκολο να συντονίσω τον πομπό μου (με μόνο 1 τρίμμερ)
> 
> Σκέφτομαι οτι με τα 5 πηνία και άλλα τόσα τριμμεράκια του ενισχυτή, ο συντονισμός θα είναι σχεδόν ανέφικτος!
> Σαν "μπακάλικη" λύση *σκέφτηκα το σκέτο RF τρανζίστορ*, πιο πολύ από περιέργεια. Εξάλλου οι γνώσεις μου από ηλεκτρονική είναι ελάχιστες, φέτος ξεκινάω τη σχολή μου.



Καλώς 'ηρθες' ή μάλλον 'έρχεσαι' στον κόσμο των ηλεκτρονικών! 
Ωραία η σκέψη σου και τρομερά πρακτική!!! Επίσης ιδιαιτέρως οικονομική!!! 
Βέβαια, για να γίνει αυτό χριεάζεσαι ένα 'τρανζίστορ' με όλα όσα τώρα βλέπει τριγύρω του, ενσωματομένα μέσα του!!! 
Αλλοιώς ελπίζω να καταλαβαίνεις ότι δεν μπορεί όλοι αυτοί οι άνθρωποι που σχεδιάζουν, κατασκευάζουν, κλπ ηλεκτρονικά είναι τόσο πραγματικά βλάκες ώστε να μπορούσαν να το κάνουν τόσα χρόνια όπως εσύ τώρα το σκέφτηκες!!! 
Βέβαια μπορεί να είναι εκ του πονηρού το ότι όλοι βάζουν τόσα επιπλεόν υλικά τριγύρω από ένα τρανζίστορ. Ίσως να το κανουν για να μην φαίνεται΄πόσο απλό είναι και τελικά το κάνουν όλοι οι μη ηλεκτρονικοί! Σκέψου να γίνεται!!! 
Από την άλλη όμως, εμείς (οι ηλεκτρονικοί) αν είναι τόσο απλό τελικά, τι θα κάνουμε? Κλέφτες θα γίνουμε??? 

Μάθημα λοιπόν 1ον στα ηλεκτρονικά! 
Κάθε υλικό που βλέπουμε σε ένα σχέδιο ΕΧΕΙ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΝ ΛΟΓΟ ΥΠΑΡΞΗΣ στο εν λόγο σχέδιο!!! 
Δεν είναι εκεί απλά γιατί κανένας δεν σκέφτηκε να το αφαιρέσει!!! 

Ξεκίνα λοιπόν από τα βασικά. Ξεκίνα από αυτά τα σχέδια που ίσως σε 'ταλαιπωρήσουν' να τα φτιάξεις και να δουλέψουν τελικά. 
Έτσι θα μάθεις... γιατί αυτά τα 'ενοχλητικά' πηνία & πυκνωτές (και οι αντιστάσεις επίσης) είναι εκεί ακόμα, μετά από >100 χρόνια από την ανακάλυψή τους!!! 
Άλλωστε μην ξεχνάς ότι πριν μάθεις ηλεκτρονικά πρέπει να μάθεις βασικές αρχές της φιλοσοφίας! Πχ την έννοια της ρήσης...  
*Τα αγαθά κόποις κτώνται* !!!

----------


## driverbulba

Σωστό!  :Smile:  Απλά μάλλον παρεξηγήσατε λιγάκι την αιτία της ερώτησής μου! Δεν ήταν απλά εκδήλωση τεμπελιάς!! 
Από τα ελάχιστα που ξέρω, τα πηνία - πυκνωτές γύρω από το τρανζίστορ είναι για μείωση θορύβων από το συνεχές ρεύμα και σίγουρα για άλλους λόγους. Η ερώτηση μου ήταν αν θα μπορώ να εκπέμψω (φυσικά με τρομερό θόρυβο - καθολου πρακτικό) πιό ισχυρά απ ότι με το πομπουδάκι μου σκέτο! 

Είμαι πάντως σίγουρος ότι όλα αυτά τα εξαρτήματα, ένα-ενα με τις τιμές τους βρίσκονται εκεί για συγκεκριμένους λόγους. Απλά μέσα απ αυτή την ερώτηση περιμενα να ανακαλύψω "πολύ γενικά" τον λόγο ύπαρξης των πηνιοπυκνωτών γύρω από το 2SC1971, αλλά και γενικά στα λινεαρ..

----------


## ^Active^

Να κανω και εγω μια ερωτηση επανω στο σχετικο λινεαρ που εδειξε το παιδι ? Η αντισταση R1 ποσα Ωhm ειναι και τι ακριβως ειναι αυτο το ferrite bead που εχει στην 
ακρη της? Κατασκευαζω αυτο το linear για να οδηγησω το pll του CDM και εχω κολησει εκει!!! Ευχαριστω.

----------


## ReFas

> Να κανω και εγω μια ερωτηση επανω στο σχετικο λινεαρ που εδειξε το παιδι ? Η αντισταση R1 ποσα Ωhm ειναι και τι ακριβως ειναι αυτο το ferrite bead που εχει στην 
> ακρη της? Κατασκευαζω αυτο το linear για να οδηγησω το pll του CDM και εχω κολησει εκει!!! Ευχαριστω.



Απο το σχήμα γράφει 51Ω.
Το ferrite bead...μπορείς να το πείς "χάντρα φερίτη"... μια χάντρα είναι που περνιέται στο ποδαράκι της αντίστασης.
Μπαίνει για λόγους σταθερότητας σε διάφορες συνθήκες και συνήθως στη πλευρά που γειώνεται.

----------


## ^Active^

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε μου Refas!!!!

----------


## panayiotis1

κάτι δε πάει καλά εδω?

----------


## aris285

Aυτο το τρανζιστορ c1971 το ψαχνω και δεν το βρησκω.
ξερει κανενας εδω στο ελαντα που μπωρει να υπαρχει?

----------


## andrewsweet4

Ζητα το ως 2SC1971 αν δεν το εκανες ηδη... και καλυτερα να αευθυνθεις σε μαγαζι ηλεκτροικων που σχετιζεται με RF εξοπλισμο και εξαρτηματα. ως υστατη πηγη, υπαρχει και το ebay..... http://www.ebay.com/itm/Genuine-MITS...item4cf62e19ae

----------


## driverbulba

Παναγιώτη λογικά το RF OUT (βελάκι 1) πρέπει να συνδέεται στο "τετραγωνάκι" του C5 (βελάκι 2)...
Έτσι λύνεται το πρόβλημα?

----------


## panayiotis1

Αυτο λέω και γω. Απλά πήγε το μάτι μου και μου φανηκε παραξενο να φευγει για κεραία χωρις πυκνωτη.

----------


## driverbulba

Έχει κατασκευάσει κανείς το συγκεκριμένο λινεαρ? Κάνει δουλειά?

----------


## ^Active^

Εγω φτιαχνω το λινεαρ αλλα οχι αυτο ακριβως το σχεδιο . Βρηκα ενα λιγο διαφορετικο , μολις μου ερθει το τρανζιστορ θα σου απαντησω.

----------


## tzitzikas

το εχω φτιαξει, το εχω οδηγησει με κατι παραπάνω απο 0,5βατ και εχει βγαλει ως 6 βατ
φτηνο τρανζιστορακι και καλι λυση για ενα μικρο πομπο σε συνδυασμο με ενα πλλ.

----------


## AlexSm

1) Αυτό το σχέδιο απαιτεί πλακέτα 2πλης όψης με την κάτω πλευρά όλο χαλκό για γειώσεις ή όχι;

2) Μέγεθος πλακέτας γνωρίζουμε;

3) Υποθέτω ότι το 1971 χρειάζεται ψύχτρα, έτσι;

Eχω βρεί το συγκεκριμένο transistor και σκέφτομαι να ξεκινήσω linear για να οδηγήσω το vco του σαιτ.

----------


## ^Active^

Εγώ έχω αρχίσει   και φτιάχνω αυτό εδώ το κύκλωμα με το ίδιο τρανζίστορ . Το έχει φτιάξει κανείς? Πως σας φαίνεται?

2sc1971-microstripline(comp).jpg

----------


## tzitzikas

> 1) Αυτό το σχέδιο απαιτεί πλακέτα 2πλης όψης με την κάτω πλευρά όλο χαλκό για γειώσεις ή όχι;
> 
> 2) Μέγεθος πλακέτας γνωρίζουμε;
> 
> 3) Υποθέτω ότι το 1971 χρειάζεται ψύχτρα, έτσι;
> 
> Eχω βρεί το συγκεκριμένο transistor και σκέφτομαι να ξεκινήσω linear για να οδηγήσω το vco του σαιτ.



πλακέτα κατέβασε στο παρακάτω ζιπ μια που είχα σχεδιάσει. υπάρχει και σε έκδοση με το 2SC1972 για περισσοτερα βατ αλλά με περισσότερη οδήγηση (1 βατ)

δεν απαιτει κατω οψη χαλκο αλλα καλο ειναι να εχει και σε πολλα σημεια να τρυπησεις και να κανεις γειωσεις

ναι το 1971 θελει μια σοβαρη ψυκτρα και πάστα σιλικονης

----------

AlexSm (29-09-11)

----------


## AlexSm

Aπορία Τζίτζικα.. :Biggrin: 

Έχεις τιμές για τα πηνία γιατί δε μου φαίνονται και πολύ λογικές αυτές που δίνει; Δηλαδή είναι σωστά τα 6/8 mm?

Επίσης οι τρίμμερ που χρησιμεύουν;;; Πρέπει να συντονίσεις και το λίνεαρ στη συχνόητητα εκπομπής?

----------


## tzitzikas

> Aπορία Τζίτζικα..
> 
> Έχεις τιμές για τα πηνία γιατί δε μου φαίνονται και πολύ λογικές αυτές που δίνει; Δηλαδή είναι σωστά τα 6/8 mm?
> 
> Επίσης οι τρίμμερ που χρησιμεύουν;;; Πρέπει να συντονίσεις και το λίνεαρ στη συχνόητητα εκπομπής?



τα πηνία ειναι όλα 6mm διάμετρο. οι σπε΄ρες αυτες που γράφει το σχέδιο. Οι τρίμερ χρησιμεύουν για τον συντονισμό του λινεαρ στην συχνότητα εκπομπής, ωστε να βγαλεις την μεγιστη ισχυ με τα λιγοτερα στασιμα (δεν ειναι broadband)

----------


## maouna

Μιχάλη το linear  το έφτιαξεσ? τι λεει απο ισχύ εξόδου,αρμονικές? βγαζει την ίδια ισχυ σε όλη την μπάντα?

----------


## ^Active^

Εχω κανει παραγγελια το τρανζιστορ απο ebay και περιμενω ακομα να μου το στειλουν οταν το βαλω επανω θα ενημερωσω!!!

----------


## maouna

ok.αναμενω..

----------


## ^Active^

> Εγώ έχω αρχίσει   και φτιάχνω αυτό εδώ το κύκλωμα με το ίδιο τρανζίστορ . Το έχει φτιάξει κανείς? Πως σας φαίνεται?
> 
> 2sc1971-microstripline(comp).jpg



Τελικά το συγκεκριμένο σχέδιο πρέπει να έχει πολλά λάθη αλλιώς δεν εξηγείτε . Με οδήγηση 300mwatt μου έδινε 200 λολ. Μετά απο πολλές αλλαγές
σε πυκνωτές κατάφερα να πάρω 3watt αλλά με στάσιμα 1.5 . Ποιος μπορεί να το δει το σχέδιο και να μας πει τι ακριβώς παίζει?

----------


## maouna

1.5 στασιμα σε dummy load?

----------


## ^Active^

Σε κεραια αλλα με σκετο το pll στην  ιδια κεραια επερνα 400 mwatt με 1.2 στασιμα.

----------


## tzitzikas

> Τελικά το συγκεκριμένο σχέδιο πρέπει να έχει πολλά λάθη αλλιώς δεν εξηγείτε . Με οδήγηση 300mwatt μου έδινε 200 λολ. Μετά απο πολλές αλλαγές
> σε πυκνωτές κατάφερα να πάρω 3watt αλλά με στάσιμα 1.5 . Ποιος μπορεί να το δει το σχέδιο και να μας πει τι ακριβώς παίζει?



το έχω κατασκευάσει και έβγαλε 5βατ.

----------


## ^Active^

Αναφερεσε σε ποιο σχεδιο? Οχι αυτο με τους μεταβλητους

----------


## vassgeo

> Καλησπέρα!
> Βρήκα το κύκλωμα http://rf-transmitter.blogspot.com/2...its+Resources) που υποτίθεται ότι δίνει 6 watt έξοδο..
> 
> Ήθελα να ρωτήσω πιο θα είναι το αποτέλεσμα αν συνδέσω την έξοδο του πομπού μου (~1 watt) στη βάση του 2SC1971, και το συλλέκτη σε μια κεραία δίνοντας τάση στο συλλέκτη (+) και στον εκπομπό (-) γύρω στα 12 βόλτ χωρίς να χρησιμοποιήσω το κύκλωμα που παραθέτω πιο πάνω.
> 
> Θα λειτουργήσει η "ενίσχυση" αλλά με πάρα πολύ θόρυβο, δε θα λειτουργήσει καθόλου, ή δε θα μπορώ να συντονιστώ;
> 
> Ευχαριστώ!



Ενισχυτή RF broadband που στηρίζεται στο 2SC1971 έχω φτιάξει πρίν 3 χρόνια για τις ανάγκες ενίσχυσης ενος PROFLINE STEREO EXCITER.
To συγκεκριμένο exciter SBM-16 έχει ισχύ εξόδου 30mW την οποία ανέβασα στο 6W με την χρήση του linear που φαίνεται στις φωτό.
Ενα 1W για οδήγηση του συγκεκριμένου τρανζίστορ είναι πολλά και αν δεν το κάψεις σίγουρα θα προκαλέσεις προβλήματα υπερενίσχυσης και αρμονικών παραγώγων.Κατέβασε το PDF του κατασκευαστή και μελέτησε τα χαρακτηριστικά και τις προυποθέσεις λειτουργίας του..τάσης λειτουργίας,οδήγηση κλπ.Το PCB πρέπει να είναι το ίδιο με αυτό που δείχνει ο χρήστης ''active"..
amp1.jpgamp2.jpgamp3.jpgamp4.jpg

----------


## ^Active^

> Ενισχυτή RF broadband που στηρίζεται στο 2SC1971 έχω φτιάξει πρίν 3 χρόνια για τις ανάγκες ενίσχυσης ενος PROFLINE STEREO EXCITER.
> To συγκεκριμένο exciter SBM-16 έχει ισχύ εξόδου 30mW την οποία ανέβασα στο 6W με την χρήση του linear που φαίνεται στις φωτό.
> Ενα 1W για οδήγηση του συγκεκριμένου τρανζίστορ είναι πολλά και αν δεν το κάψεις σίγουρα θα προκαλέσεις προβλήματα υπερενίσχυσης και αρμονικών παραγώγων.Κατέβασε το PDF του κατασκευαστή και μελέτησε τα χαρακτηριστικά και τις προυποθέσεις λειτουργίας του..τάσης λειτουργίας,οδήγηση κλπ.Το PCB πρέπει να είναι το ίδιο με αυτό που δείχνει ο χρήστης ''active"..
> amp1.jpgamp2.jpgamp3.jpgamp4.jpg



Κανενα λινκ για το pdf? η ακομα και το σχεδιο για τον ενισχυτη ειναι ευκολο ?

----------


## vassgeo

> Κανενα λινκ για το pdf? η ακομα και το σχεδιο για τον ενισχυτη ειναι ευκολο ?



Επειδή τώρα διάβασα όλο το Topic και την κουβέντα που γίνεται γύρω απο αυτό το θέμα να πώ οτι είναι απαραίτητη η χρήση PCB διπλής όψεως οπου θα γίνουν πολλές κάθετες τρύπες και θα γεφυρωθούν οι 2 πλευρές με συρματάκια,εαν είναι δυνατόν επάργυρα..
Θα βρώ τα στοιχεία του 2SC1971 και θα ανεβάσω PDF του linear,pcb,τοπογραφικό,λίστα υλικών..κλπ.
Η έκδοση που είχα φτιάξει για τις δικές μου ανάγκες είναι αυτή με 2 BFR96 μπροστά και BROADBAND.

----------


## vassgeo

> Κανενα λινκ για το pdf? η ακομα και το σχεδιο για τον ενισχυτη ειναι ευκολο ?



για δες εδώ http://www.3-mtr.info/shareware/Amplifier 6Watt MicroStripline (2SC1971)/

----------

αθικτον (31-05-12)

----------


## ^Active^

Αυτο ακριβως εχω κανει και εχει προβλημα . Το δικο σου απο οτι βλεπω ειναι με μεταβλητους αν το ειχες το σχεδιο ανεβασε το

----------


## vassgeo

> Αυτο ακριβως εχω κανει και εχει προβλημα . Το δικο σου απο οτι βλεπω ειναι με μεταβλητους αν το ειχες το σχεδιο ανεβασε το



Τ εννοείς εχει πρόβλημα?
Τα 2 τριμμεράκια που εχω προσθέσει είναι για να βελτιώσω την προσαρμογή στα striplines.
Τα υπόλοιπα είναι τα ίδια.

----------


## ^Active^

Αυτο ακριβως . Δεν ειναι σωστοι οι πυκνωτες στην εξοδο στα striplines. Τι μεταβλητους ειχες βαλει?

----------


## vassgeo

> Αυτο ακριβως . Δεν ειναι σωστοι οι πυκνωτες στην εξοδο στα striplines. Τι μεταβλητους ειχες βαλει?



5-22pf,αλλά μπορείς να πειραματιστείς για να βρείς την σωστή τιμή χωρητικότητας και μετα να βάλεις σταθερό πυκνωτή(silver mica)κατα προτίμηση..

----------


## tzitzikas

> Αναφερεσε σε ποιο σχεδιο? Οχι αυτο με τους μεταβλητους



σε αυτο http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/atta...4&d=1317233963 αναφέρομαι με τους μεταβλητούς
datasheet εδω http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/data...on/mXrqwzw.pdf

----------


## maouna

επαιζα με ενα linear και  το 2sc1971 τραβουσε 500ma ρευμα στα 13.6V  και  εδίνε 8 watt.Κανονικα θα πρεπε να τραβαει γυρω στο 1Α. το φιλτρο εξοδου ζεσταινοταν. τι μπορει να συμβαινει?

----------


## tzitzikas

πιθανον δεν μετράει σωστά η γέφυρα σου. ή έχεις στάσιμα. δοκίμασε να πιάσεις με το χέρι σου το rg να δεις μεταβάλονται τα βατ?
500ma*13.6V είναι περίπου 7 βατ κατανάλωση. δεν γίνεται να τραβάει 7βατ και να βγάζει 8.

----------


## maouna

Αυτο λέω και γω.επρεππε να τραβαει κοντα στο 1Α.Το φιλτρο εχει πυκνωτες multilayer και τα πηνια ειναι αεροσ πηνιοσυρμα 1mm διαμετροσ.το σχηματικο μου ειναι αυτο.
NHG.jpg

----------


## tzitzikas

εδω και το data του τρανζιστορ για να δεις αν μπορεις να εχεις αυτα τα βατ με την οδηγηση που εχεις.
http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/data...on/mXrqwzw.pdf
δες το προτελευταιο διάγραμμα. για να βγαλεις 8βατ με αυτη την τάση θες 0,8βατ οδήγηση. και αυτα στους 175mhz. στα ΦΜ δεν λεει.

----------


## maouna

Παναγιώτη,αν στους 175ΜΗζ εχει 10dB κέρδος,στα FM Θα έχει σίγουρα 13db πιστεύω,μπορει και λίγο πιο πάνω,αρα φτανουνε 0.4Watt oδήγηση για να βγάλει 8 Watt.Aν υποθέσουμε ότι εχει αποδοση 60% τότε στα 13.8V πρέπει να τραβάει 960ma ρευμα. Δε καταλαβαίνω τι μπορει να φταιει σε μένα,κανα εξαρτημα?κανας πυκνωτής χαλασμενοσ?το pcb?...μάλλον θα φτιάξω και ενα άλλο κυκλωμα να δω.αυτο τι λες?2sc1971_6W_Powe_ Amplifier_Schematic.gif2sc1971_6W_Powe_ Amplifier_Layout.gif

----------


## tzitzikas

αυτο εχω φτιαξει εγω και εχει αποδώσει ως 6βατ αν θυμαμε καλα με 0,5βατ οδήγηση

----------


## maouna

σε όλη τη μπάντα?στις ακρες ποσο φτάνει?87.5 και 108 MHz?πόσο ρευμα τραβαγε?

----------


## tzitzikas

το πλλ με το οποιο το ειχα οδηγησει, ειναι το πλλ του pira.cz με το vco που εχω φορτωσει στο σαιτ. το πλλ πηγαινε σε ολη την μπαντα. Η ισχυς του λινεαρ αναλογα την συχνοτητα πηγαινε απο 4-6βατ με 14βολτ ταση. Δυστυχως δεν μπορω να το δοκιμασω τωρα ειναι 700κμ μακρυα το μηχάνημα  :Very Happy:

----------


## maouna

οι διαστασεις του τυπομενου που μιλαμε τωρα,ποιες ειναι?

----------


## tzitzikas

> οι διαστασεις του τυπομενου που μιλαμε τωρα,ποιες ειναι?



το εκτυπωνεις οπως ειναι στο pdf

----------


## driverbulba

Έφτιαξα ήδη την πλακέτα!

1) Τα εξαρτήματα τα κολλάω στην πάνω όψη? (δεν χρειαζεται δηλαδή τρύπημα η πλακέτα?)
2) Για τους μεταβλητούς, να βάλω 56pF παράλληλα με τρίμερ 3-33pF γιατί δεν μπορώ να βρώ 56-100pF??
3)Με 200-300mW από το BFR96, τι έξοδο είναι "φυσιολογικό" να έχω στα 13.5 βόλτ?

----------


## ^Active^

Τα κολας στην πανω οψη ναι , με 200 -300 mW γυρω στα 6 με 7 watt οσο για τους μεταβλητους ας σου απαντησει καποιος που ξερει καλυτερα.

----------


## tzitzikas

> Έφτιαξα ήδη την πλακέτα!
> 
> 1) Τα εξαρτήματα τα κολλάω στην πάνω όψη? (δεν χρειαζεται δηλαδή τρύπημα η πλακέτα?)
> 2) Για τους μεταβλητούς, να βάλω 56pF παράλληλα με τρίμερ 3-33pF γιατί δεν μπορώ να βρώ 56-100pF??
> 3)Με 200-300mW από το BFR96, τι έξοδο είναι "φυσιολογικό" να έχω στα 13.5 βόλτ?



στο 1 σου απάντησαν.
2) δοκίμασε αυτό που λες. η μπορεις να βάλεις 47//τρίμερ 3-33pF και αν χρειαστεί (αν εχεις στάσιμα ή δεν έχεις την ισχύ που θες) να προσθέσεις παράλληλα εναν 10pf και αν χρειαστεί μετά ακόμα εναν 10pf ωστε να έχεις όλο το ευρος απο 56-100pF
3) αν δεις εδω http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/data...on/mXrqwzw.pdf στο διάγραμμα outupt power vs input power στην 3η σελίδα πανω δεξιά θα δεις οτι για 13.5 βόλτ στα 200-300mW δίνει 3,5βατ-4,5βατ αντίστοιχα

----------


## error

Με τους μεταβλητούς αυτό που γράφεις δουλεύει μια χαρα. Πολλές φορές το προτιμούσα για να έχω μεγαλύτερη ακρίβεια στη ρύθμιση.Και προτιμούσα μικρές χωρητικότητες στους πυκνωτές. 33pf όσο το δυνατόν καλύτερης ποιότητας.Και όσο το δυνατό μικρότερα ποδαράκια.

----------


## driverbulba

Τήρησα κατά γράμμα τις τιμές των πυκνωτών, έφτιαξα το λίνεαρ (όσο πιο προσεκτικά μπορούσα την πλακέτα) και το οδήγησα με το pll 300mW της rdvv που είχα φτιάξει.

Αποτέλεσμα:  Θόρυβος σε όλη την μπάντα και (υποτιθέμενη) έξοδος 4-5 watt σε δανεική γέφυρα και σε διπολάκι (χωρίς μπαλουν). 

Μάλλον το λινεαρ αυτοταλαντώνει άσχημα.... Τι μπορώ να κάνω? 

Έχω 2 πιθανές αιτίες και θα ήθελα να μάθω αν "στέκουν":

1) Τις σπείρες από τα πηνία του λίνεαρ τις έφτιαξα κολλητά μεταξύ τους. Χρειάζεται να "ανόξω" λίγο τα πηνία?
2) Η έξοδος του pll δεν αρκούσε για να οδηγήσει το λινεαρ, (δε ζεσταινόταν καθόλου το τρανζίστορ, και δεν είχα ένδειξη στη γέφυρα). Γι' αυτό το λόγω, "αφαίρεσα" το φίλτρο από την έξοδο του BFR96 του pll, και πλέον οδηγώ το λινεαρ απευθείας (με έναν πυκνωτή) από το συλλέκτη του BFR96.

Τι προτάσεις υπάρχουν??  :Smile:

----------


## driverbulba

Καμιά ιδέα?

----------


## Nickolaos

Βήμα βήμα.Βάλε τα φίλτρα στο Pll και δες αν δουλεύει μόνο τού.Οι δύο πόλοι απο το δίπολο τί γωνία έχουν μεταξύ τους,180?

----------


## driverbulba

Το pll είτε με φίλτρο είτε χωρίς φίλτρο έχει την ίδια εμβέλεια! Παρόλα αυτά, όταν έχω τα φίλτρα, το λίνεαρ δεν οδηγείται, το τρανζίστορ δε ζεσταίνεται, άρα τίποτα!

Όταν βγάζω τα φίλτρα, το τρανζίστορ "φαίνεται" να οδηγείται, ζεσταίνεται, παρόλα αυτά με την ίδια κεραία (δίπολο 180 μοιρες) έχω θόρυβο σε όλη την μπάντα. Τίποτα άλλο. Μάλιστα το pll ξελοκάρει εντελώς.. (Το pll μου έχει βαθμίδα buffer..)

Δοκίμασα να το παίξω με ένα καλώδιο 80cm για κεραία. Το τρανζίστορ ζεσταινόταν, αλλά η εμβελεια παρέμενε ίδια....
Σε γέφυρα έβλεπα τρελλές ενδείξεις. 5 βατ που ξαφνικά γινοντουσαν 2, και όταν ακουμπούσα το rg ξαναάλλαζαν, γι' αυτό υποθέτω ότι αυτοταλαντώνει..

Δεν έχω ιδέα τι να κανω... Το pll μόνο του φυσάει! Λειτουργεί άψογα..

----------


## tzitzikas

> Το pll είτε με φίλτρο είτε χωρίς φίλτρο έχει την ίδια εμβέλεια! Παρόλα αυτά, όταν έχω τα φίλτρα, το λίνεαρ δεν οδηγείται, το τρανζίστορ δε ζεσταίνεται, άρα τίποτα!
> 
> Όταν βγάζω τα φίλτρα, το τρανζίστορ "φαίνεται" να οδηγείται, ζεσταίνεται, παρόλα αυτά με την ίδια κεραία (δίπολο 180 μοιρες) έχω θόρυβο σε όλη την μπάντα. Τίποτα άλλο. Μάλιστα το pll ξελοκάρει εντελώς.. (Το pll μου έχει βαθμίδα buffer..)
> 
> Δοκίμασα να το παίξω με ένα καλώδιο 80cm για κεραία. Το τρανζίστορ ζεσταινόταν, αλλά η εμβελεια παρέμενε ίδια....
> Σε γέφυρα έβλεπα τρελλές ενδείξεις. 5 βατ που ξαφνικά γινοντουσαν 2, και όταν ακουμπούσα το rg ξαναάλλαζαν, γι' αυτό υποθέτω ότι αυτοταλαντώνει..
> 
> Δεν έχω ιδέα τι να κανω... Το pll μόνο του φυσάει! Λειτουργεί άψογα..



Σε πρώτη φάση βάλε το πλλ σε μεταλλικό κουτί κλειστό, Βαλε ενα vk200 στην τροφοδοσία του αν δεν έχει και τράβα γείωση απο το πλλ στο κουτί του (δοκίμασε και χωρίς γείωση). Επίσης βάλε πυκνωτές 100nf και 100uf παράλληλα στις εισόδους τροφοδοσίας των πλακετών και βλέπεις. έτσι χύμα λίγο δύσκολα τα πράγματα.

----------


## driverbulba

Πυκνωτές 100nF και 100uF έχω σε όλες τις εισόδους τροφοδοσίας.. vk200 έχω στο linear αλλά όχι στο pll... θα δοκιμάσω όμως..

RFιάζεται και η οθόνη όταν ανοίγω το linear και δείχνει ότι να'ναι....

Υπάρχει περίπτωση να έπεσα σε fake τρανζίστορ? Είναι αυτό ένα σύμπτωμα που θα παρουσίαζε? (ότι είσοδο δίνω, τόση βγάζω)

----------


## tzitzikas

τα mw απο το πλλ με τι τα μετρας? με τι γεφυρα? πρεπει παντως να θωρακισεις το πλλ. ή το πλλ δεν βγαζει τα mw που δείχνει ή δεν κανει ενίσχυση το λινεαρ. εμενα αυτο το λινεαρ με το vco 1w ειχε δουλεψει τζετ

----------


## driverbulba

Tώρα πάει η γέφυρα, την επέστρεψα στο χωριό που ανήκει!  :Smile:  Δανεικη ηταν.. 

Πού να βγάλω 1 watt με το bfr96...........................?

----------


## Nickolaos

Πρέπει να μπεί σε κουτί και πρέπει να έχει σταθεροποιημένη τροφοδωσία.Τζίτζικα αύριο τελειώνω τις πανελλήνιες και θα κάτσω να φτιάξω το pll του pira μαζί με τον πομπό σου και το linear αυτό.Οι σπείρες απο τα πηνία δεν πρέπει κολλητά έτσι?

----------


## tzitzikas

δεν πρεπει να ειναι κολλητα εκτος αν χρησιμοποιησεις πηνιοσυρμα με βερνικι

----------


## driverbulba

Τελικά βγήκε μια άκρη.... Το πρόβλημα των αυτοταλαντώσεων δεν είχε να κάνει με το λινεαρ 2sc1971 αλλά με τη βαθμίδα εξόδου του pll με BFR96 που της έβγαλα τα φίλτρα... Θα τα επιστρέψω..

Ήθελα να ρωτήσω, υπάρχει πρόβλημα που τα φίλτρα στην έξοδο του pll είναι με πηνία τύπου "αντίσταση" και όχι πηνία αέρος??? 
Δεν μπορώ να οδηγήσω το λινεαρ με τα φίλτρα πανω, δεν επαρκεί η ισχύς του πλλ........

Έχετε να προτείνεται κάποιον ενδιάμεσο προενισχυτή?

----------


## tzitzikas

απο το vco που εχω φορτωσει βάλε 2Ν4427 το το τελευταίο στάδιο. με το κοκκινο περίγραμα στη φωτο εδω
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=35972

----------


## driverbulba

σε τι πλακέτα όμως? διάτρητη, δεν φαντάζομαι!

----------


## tzitzikas

καντο σε διατριτη, απλα ολα τα υλικα πολυ κοντα κολλημενα στο τρανζιστορ. και ψυκτρα αστερακι στο τρανζιστορ

----------


## driverbulba

OK Τάκη σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ! Θα το δοκιμάσω και θα σου πω νεα.. Γραφω λογισμο ΙΙ τωρα οποτε θα μεινει για αργότερα......  :Wink:

----------


## tzitzikas

> Γραφω λογισμο ΙΙ τωρα οποτε θα μεινει για αργότερα......



Ε τοτε σιγουρα θα μείνει για αργότερα. Καλή επιτυχία. Και εγω τοτε με 5 το ειχα περάσει και με πολυ διάβασμα....

----------

